# Temperature effect on cure safety?



## charswifterie (Aug 13, 2016)

OK. Today is smoking day. I believe an apple hickory combo is in order for a big hunk of pork shoulder that sat in a modified (of course) corned beef brine.

Here is my problem:

I brined it in a food grade bucket for a week or so. I cool it by switching out sets of two blue ice packs, as our fridge is full of the family's food. ADHD John forgot to switch the packs, and it became room temp for about twelve hours or more, four days into the process. I think it's a strong enough cure, but will it overcome the temp problem? I cold smoke at 100-140˚ for six hours (worst possible temp, but that's what the cardboard box/Mini Chief setup does), then finish in a moist oven at 300˚ till I hit 150˚ inside the meat. Smoker takes it to 110˚ give or take.

Opinions?

Can I just up the final internal temp to 160˚ and call it good? Or should I freeze dry it and sell bits of it to middle aged ladies who want to reduce their laugh lines?

Thanks in advance for advising me!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2016)

A whole Butt is not likely cured to center in one week. It needs to be injected or go one day per 1/2" thickness  That said.Room temp for a dozen hours will not hurt and the IT is fine. Even it not cured to center, it is cooked and you are good to go...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2016)

.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......   and inject around the bones to be sure they get cure and flavorings...


----------



## charswifterie (Aug 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took out the scapula and have one piece making salt pork, and the one being smoked. 3" thick max. I brined it the day I joined this forum I think.....

Thank you, gentlemen. I did not want to have to start trying to compete with the Hollywood plastic surgery industry !


----------



## charswifterie (Aug 13, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A whole Butt is not likely cured to center in one week. It needs to be injected or go one day per 1/2" thickness  That said.Room temp for a dozen hours will not hurt and the IT is fine. Even it not cured to center, it is cooked and you are good to go...JJ


Right on!


----------



## charswifterie (Aug 13, 2016)

It was five days, but a pretty strong brine with a raised temp likely accelerated it a bit, or so I hope.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2016)

Charswifterie said:


> It was five days, but a pretty strong brine with a raised temp likely accelerated it a bit, or so I hope.


The size of the molecules determines the rate of penetration of the brine...    Strength "may" figure into it....


----------

